# Chainless Bicycle



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

I am looking for a new bicycle and was wondering if anybody has any experience/opinions on this type (chainless/shaft drive) of bicycle.
Some Links I have found 
http://www.dynamicbicycles.com/
http://www.oxfordchainless.com/
I currently use my bike to commute to work and back (aprox. 30km) plus some recreational riding.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good topic - I'd also like to question the availability of "electric assist" bicycles.
I remember them as a kid but don't seem to see them about much.


----------



## wdejong (Jun 15, 2006)

Those look interesting. I might be taking a trip to the bike shop at this rate.


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Good topic - I'd also like to question the availability of "electric assist" bicycles.
> I remember them as a kid but don't seem to see them about much.


Here are some links for electric bicycles
http://www.jvbike.com/
http://www.ebikes.ca/
http://www.itselectric.ca/
http://www.bionx.ca/en/main/default/1.shtml

I have been using an electric assist for about 6yrs ( Currie ) and have found it an invaluable asset. But unfortunatly currie no longer supports the model I have, so I am looking at hub motors and new bikes.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Happy bike hunting! I'd say you are off to a great start by looking a little outside of the mainstream.

Shaft drive bikes may be okay for some applications (like commuter and folding) but the general consensus among <a href='http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_sa-o.html' target='_new'>those that agonize</a> over the details of bicycle technology is that shaft drive isn't all that great. Chain drive is better than most people think (especially in terms of efficiency) and can be mated with enclosures and internally-geared hubs to realize the benefits of shaft drive. 

In terms of electric assist, the bionx system, made right here in Canada, is <a href='http://waw-bionx.blogspot.com/' target='_new'>recognized internationally</a> as the best you can get.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Shaft drive looks interesting, but looks as though it would be a bit on the heavy side for a 30 km commute. Parts and expertise to fix conventional bikes are readily available, which is a pretty big advantage for a commuter you are going to be putting high miles on.

The electric assist bikes also look interesting, but I wonder if they are worth the extra weight and complexity. According to one of the links posted here, "ebikes" top out at 32 km/h, which is about what a conventional bike cruises at on a flat, straight road. Of course if the "ebikes" can maintain this sort of speed into a head wind or up a hill that is an advantage.

I occasionally commute to work, although not nearly as often as I should. My commute is about 27 km each way, and I am currently using an old steel road bike as a commuter. I was using an old rigid mountain bike with smooth tires, which was better for jumping curbs, but slower.

I think an ideal commuter is cheap to buy, reliable and easy to fix. While some of these alternative bikes are interesting, conventional bikes are amazingly efficient and well proven -- which makes them a good choice for everyday use.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

I think the Urbane Cyclist has got to be one of the best places in (Hog)town to explore practical bicycle technology.


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

PenguinBoy said:


> Shaft drive looks interesting, but looks as though it would be a bit on the heavy side for a 30 km commute. Parts and expertise to fix conventional bikes are readily available, which is a pretty big advantage for a commuter you are going to be putting high miles on.
> 
> The electric assist bikes also look interesting, but I wonder if they are worth the extra weight and complexity. According to one of the links posted here, "ebikes" top out at 32 km/h, which is about what a conventional bike cruises at on a flat, straight road. Of course if the "ebikes" can maintain this sort of speed into a head wind or up a hill that is an advantage.
> 
> ...


This is a quote from dynamic bikes web site
'Our mountain and hybrid/road bikes weigh approximately 31-33 lbs"
http://norco.com/05/2005bikes/bikes/det_vermont.htm
These are the specs for a comparable norco (32.5lbs) so I don't think the shaft adds that much weight.

As for the added weight of an electric assist system once you are moving it is not noticeable and to attain 32Kmh (20mph) for any length of time requires more physical effort than I can muster (>50yr old) and two bad legs due to a motorcycle accident many years ago. (Whole other story)


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Captstn said:


> As for the added weight of an electric assist system once you are moving it is not noticeable


I'm sure the power assist more than makes up for the extra weight when climbing or accelerating, which are the two places where reducing weight makes a ~small~ difference in performance. The main difference between a light and heavy bike is the way the bike handles - it would be interesting to see how an electric bike would compare with an otherwise similar manual bike in this regard. I've never tried a power bike, but it would be interesting to take one for a spin.


Captstn said:


> and to attain 32Kmh (20mph) for any length of time requires more physical effort than I can muster (>50yr old) and two bad legs due to a motorcycle accident many years ago. (Whole other story)


Good to hear you're still riding after your motorbike crash!

With luck you should still have many years of riding ahead of you -- we got my Dad a Norco hybrid (similar to the one in the link you posted) for his 80th birthday the year before last. He's still out riding it several times per week in the Summer - albeit for short distances, and at speeds well under 32 km/h...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I bought an electric bike from JV Bike last year and returned it after three days, perhaps it's an isolated case but when it says 20km of electric only mileage and 40km of pedal with electric assist (meaning I only used the electric assist for acceleration and up hills) I do expect that much... I probably ran out of battery at 20km when I was running the electric motor only a limited amount of time, so that means I had to pedal an overweight bike the rest of the way home... totally uncool. There is another kind of bike which has a smarter technology - regenerative brakes, no electric-only mode (it's pedal with electric assist only) with four different levels of assist, also available at JV Bike, but these bikes often cost 60% more. This is the bike the owner owns though. (Hey look the BionX uses that tech)

Bicycles require a great deal of maintenance per km if you ask me, Sure maintenance doesn't cost as much as cars at all but things always need to get aligned, wheels may become wobbly if one of the spokes lose their tension, gear or even worse -- brake cables break. It pays to get a quality durable bicycle... and this technology could help out a bit even if it does make the bicycle heavier. I see that axle being a potential weak point but if it's well engineered I think I should hold from day to day --- but if it does break down how much is it gonna cost? 

and mind you I never ever owned a new bike before, I could never afford a good brand new bicycle before so often opted to buy older touring bicycles -- Hey I got a need for speed, I bought an old Rabbit back before the transit strike of 2001 and boy was that thing ever fast, not very comfy but sure got me to work faster than transit. Eventually the thing had too many problems I didn't want to deal with. But in essence, lightweight bikes are good, very good. How heavy are these chainless bicycles? Ideally something less than 12kg.


----------

